# My Sara has lymphoma



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, we received the worst news yesterday... Our vet believes Sara (10 yrs) probably has lymphoma. I can't believe it, and it's very hard to accept that my girl may not be here much longer. 

She started acting "not herself" from Saturday night after we went swimming in the morning. She didn't drink much water, but still had a good appetite for food. She would lay around more often, and walk around with a droopy tail. I was petting her when I noticed her lymph nodes behind her jaw were swollen. 

Today, my girlfriend will be taking Sara to the animal cancer center to have her fully checked out. I'm praying that the cancer is in an early stage, and that the cost of chemo isn't outrageous. I would hate to have to make a choice based on cost!

I'm so nervous to hear the news later today 

Mikhal


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sara! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Let us know how her checkup went.

Also, not sure if you're aware, but see if your vet accepts CareCredit. It's an interest-free credit account with varying monthly payoff options used at vets, dentists, and doctors.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

O my heart goes out to you. So sorry! 
Please keep any eye out for Andy's thread on the main discussion section of this forum for some awe-some inspiration. We pray that you have a lot more time with Sara than you think!


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thinking of you. The waiting and wondering before a final diagnosis can be so tough. Have you heard anything back yet? We've worried so much at times, too, about the cost of the chemo but somehow every month we've figured out how to financially manage it. I hope your vet provides you with all of the necessary information so you can make a good decision.

We have a Sara, too. Hugs to you, Sara and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mikhal*

Mikhal

Praying for Sara and you-please keep us posted as to what they say.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

You never know if its an incorrect diagnosis just pray and hope that its not lymphoma


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm praying and hoping for a good prognosis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending extra prayers to sweet Sara.


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Thanks so much for the positive replies... it helps to hear the encouragement from all of you.

The cancer center did confirm it is lymphosarcoma  
They believe it is stage IV, which means inflamed liver/spleen. We started chemo today, and will run 24 weeks. Once per week for 10 weeks, then every other week.
The dr was very surprised how up-beat, and active Sara is, given her current state. Not sure what it means, but it can't be a bad thing.

Of course, I am hoping that her body takes the chemo well, and the cancer goes into remission. It's still hard coming to grips that this is what she has, and remission may only last 8-12 months. There is never enough time...

Mikhal


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your Sara. Tonight I am reading in this section so many new threads, makes me very sad to see that. Sending positive vibes and prayers for sweet Sara, such a beautiful girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry Sara has cancer, she's a beautiful girl. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mikhal*



mikhal said:


> Hi everyone, we received the worst news yesterday... Our vet believes Sara (10 yrs) probably has lymphoma. I can't believe it, and it's very hard to accept that my girl may not be here much longer.
> 
> She started acting "not herself" from Saturday night after we went swimming in the morning. She didn't drink much water, but still had a good appetite for food. She would lay around more often, and walk around with a droopy tail. I was petting her when I noticed her lymph nodes behind her jaw were swollen.
> 
> ...


Praying that Sara's appointment went well.


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, today is first day after initial chemo. What a change! She is acting like herself again, and with good energy! I don't want to jinx us, but I hope this is a good sign.

She's very hungry and extremely thirsty. Eating more and drinking more is far better than not doing any of those things.

I hope her body takes the chemo well. We exercise regularly, and go swimming once a week. Hopefully with regular exercise, and chemo the cancer goes into remission quickly.
But it's not without hesitation I say this, because I realize that ultimately, remission means her cancer will come back, and that one day we will have to put her down because of cancer.

...I just hope that won't happen in a decent amount of time.

Mikhal


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I will be praying for her. You're so right, no matter how much time we have with them, it's NEVER enough! ♥


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart is breaking for Sweet Sara's diagnosis. Wishing you many more memory making days!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Never enough time. I wish you can have good quality time with Sara. Sending Sara more prayers and hugs. Let her eat good food to build up her immune system to fight this cancer thing.


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Sara had her chemo on Wednesday, and already on Thursday morning, all her lymph nodes have reduced! I can't feel her lymph nodes on her neck anymore! And like I mentioned earlier, she is back to acting like herself.
Not sure if it's the chemo or the prednisone steroids, but she drinks a TON of water... I'm a little nervous about at night and hopefully she doesn't have to "hold it" too much.

Mikhal


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yippe. It is a real cause of celebration to see those lumps go down. We pray that they stay that way for a long, long, long, long time!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping Sara in our thoughts that she continues to eat and feel well and that the Chemo does the trick to keep this in check.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

mikhal said:


> all her lymph nodes have reduced! I can't feel her lymph nodes on her neck anymore! And like I mentioned earlier, she is back to acting like herself.
> 
> Mikhal


Good Report - cherish all the time with sweet Sara.


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, phone call came in from the cancer doc's office... turns out my dog has B-cell lymphoma. I guess that's a sigh of relief, as the T-cell type has a worse prognosis.
Tomorrow, will be Sara's second chemo treatment. Here's hoping that she continues to react well to it!

Mikhal


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post tonight...thoughts and prayers for you and Sara!! I hope finding that it is B-cell is a positive in your battle.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Hoping for good results from the chemo and many happy days, months, years... with Sara


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

YEAH! May the good news continues!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sara*



mikhal said:


> Hi everyone, phone call came in from the cancer doc's office... turns out my dog has B-cell lymphoma. I guess that's a sigh of relief, as the T-cell type has a worse prognosis.
> Tomorrow, will be Sara's second chemo treatment. Here's hoping that she continues to react well to it!
> 
> Mikhal


Praying for Sara and you.


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Quick update... Sara had her second chemo treatment (they were actually 4 pills taken once per day). The Dr was very surprised to see that all her lymph nodes were not swollen anymore. We told the Doc that the very next morning (after the first treatment) they were already severely reduced in swelling.
Based on physical inspection and blood work, the Doc said Sara's cancer is already in remission. I think that's news worth celebrating.

The chemo treatment must continue to run it's course. I just hope remission lasts a very long time.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow!! This is all fantastic news! Congrats. So glad to hear she is already doing so well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am smiling reading your last post. Good girl Sara, I hope and pray that evil never comes back. Hugs.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Sara has cancer, but overjoyed that she has b cell and is responding well to the chemo! Great for her and you!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Good News - Happy for Sara and you


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping Sara in our thoughts that she continues to stay in remission!! Definitely reason to celebrate!!


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Hope for the best*

Zoe was diagnosed with lymphoma when she was 9-1/2 and I wasnt ready to give up. I did chose chemo and it was an agressive protocol that they used. I would have been happy for 6 months, but it's now 25 months and she's still here. I know it's hard to justify spending big $'s especially when they cannot guarantee any length of life but for me it was money well spent and I will never regret it. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sara*

So very happy to see that Sara is responding well!! Yes, go celebrate and please keep us posted!!


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

zoehow54 said:


> Zoe was diagnosed with lymphoma when she was 9-1/2 and I wasnt ready to give up. I did chose chemo and it was an agressive protocol that they used. I would have been happy for 6 months, but it's now 25 months and she's still here. I know it's hard to justify spending big $'s especially when they cannot guarantee any length of life but for me it was money well spent and I will never regret it.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Wow, I'm happy to hear your story! Has Zoe only gone through one session of chemo? What I mean is, is Zoe still in her first remission period? If so 25 months is incredible!

Sara had her third treatment this week, and she's doing well. The medicine was seemed to have a stronger effect on her this time, and we had to resume the anti-nausea medicine (stopped after 2nd treatment). She's losing a bit of weight, but now she's having lunch as well (before was 2 meals per day).

Thanks for all the kind messages!

Mikhal


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stay strong, Zoe's circumstances were so similar. PS the chemo will be harder on you than on Sara! although Zoe now hates her vet. Our protocol was weekly as well but luckily the one week was a pill that I could give her at home. Will think of you and hope for the best!


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

We just did around 20 weeks of a rotation of 3 drugs. She never got sick, never lost weight, we did blow a vein though in her leg. That was her only round and she hasnt had any more treatment since. Although she's been on total protein/fat diet, no carbs. I will always wonder if that is what has helped.

Fresh chicken shredded cheese, liver for treats, Oragen dry food which is amazingly high in protein and then Hill's prescription N/D canned food.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Sara. Hope she is doing great.


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to provide an update. Sara is doing well, however the last round of Chemo seems to have really affected her. According to the Doc, the last round was supposed to be the most severest. 
Sara seems to be tired most of the time, and sleeps quite often. When we're outside or at a park, she seems to liven up, which is a good sign. But sleeps once we get back.
Didn't go to our weekly swimming (30 mins) for 2 weeks because of various things (dog unrelated), and went yesterday. That seemed to be bad.
Sara was walking around like she is drunk... her hind legs seem to have no strength. Today is a little better, but her hind legs look very weak.
It's concerning, because she seems like she is going to fall. We will give the Cancer Doc a called tomorrow when their offices open.

Anyone have had any experience like this during chemo?

Thanks,

Mikhal


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

mikhal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to provide an update. Sara is doing well, however the last round of Chemo seems to have really affected her. According to the Doc, the last round was supposed to be the most severest.
> Sara seems to be tired most of the time, and sleeps quite often. When we're outside or at a park, she seems to liven up, which is a good sign. But sleeps once we get back.
> ...


Don't have any experience with chemo, but wanted to say that we're keeping sweet Sara in our thoughts that this last round of chemo kicked the cancer in the pants! Praying that she gets stronger with every day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sara*

Praying for Sara and for you. I am so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope that Sara's weakness is just coming from the last round of chemo. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

We took Sara to the cancer doc after calling them and asking about her "falling" condition. They saw her and did x-rays and sonograms. They feared that the cancer had somehow spread to her spine, but the x-rays came out negative. So, they believe that in her weakened condition, she must have somehow tweaked her back and/or injured her bad left hip causing this "rear-end" weakness.
Cancer doc gave us an anti-inflamatory and told us no swimming this weekend. 
Sara seems to be getting slightly better as each day passes, so I am really hoping that it was only a muscle injury.

On a related note, while Sara was at the vet, my girlfriend (who took her there) told me that a very weak and sickly looking golden came in and was waiting in the reception/waiting room area. Sara went up to that golden and gave her a lick on the face.
Later on, my girlfriend said that only the owner's of that golden came out of the patient room, crying. Perhaps that golden was put down.
Sara has always been afraid of other dogs... so it shocks me to hear that she went up to this golden, much less lick her on the face.
...perhaps somehow she knew that golden wasn't going to make it


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad tests showed no problems. I hope it is just muscle and each day will bring improvement for Sara. Very touching that she must have sensed something with the other golden at the vet.


----------

